# Anavar



## jwl (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi ladies/guys, my woman is taking Anavar, about 2 weeks in and she has noticed some hair loss/falling out. I am assuming her estrogen levels are dropping which may be the cause along with DHT in the Anavar, is there anything she can do to stop this effect? other than stopping altogether. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwl (Jan 31, 2015)

She is taking 12.5 mg a day, she is a physique competitor.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 1, 2015)

First, make sure you know it is anavar. Possible chance it is something else that is a DHT issue such as winstrol or possibly primo ace. I'd be more concerned if it was Dbol - monitor if she is gaining weight / water extremely quickly. (Not just minor water retention which can come w/ anavar). The reason I raise these is that you don't normally hear of hair falling out w/ anavar.

If it is being substituted w/ either winstrol or primo ace, either of these is a reasonable alternative for a female physique competitor and the big diff would mostly be the slightly more androgenic sides than anavar. In pill form at that dose for winstrol or primo ace, it's not an aggressive cycle. Additional things to watch for might be dry joints and cracky voice which would make me lean more towards a substituted oral compound. Of all the ones I mentioned, dbols are the only one that will screw up your prep because of its more androgenic aspects and tendency to make you "thick" (estrogen).

That said, there are no guarantees as to what sides each person will or won't experience even w/ anavar so even tho you don't normally hear about hairloss w/ var, doesn't mean it isn't possible (but I'm still suspicious it might actually be winstrol). So to the hairloss thing, get some Nizoral 1% or 2% shampoo - I believe you can still get it in a grocery store or drug store near the dandruff shampoo. Otherwise you should be able to find it online (e.g. wholesalehairproducts.com). Start using it ASAP at every 2-3 days to help control the hairloss. You can also use it as a bodywash if you are experiencing AAS / hormonal-related acne / bacne.  All that aside, in the big picture, you'd want to get the hairloss under control as soon as possible, but it will still grown back once you are off the cycle and the compound has cleared your system (ref: steroid detection time).


----------



## jwl (Feb 2, 2015)

sassy69 said:


> First, make sure you know it is anavar. Possible chance it is something else that is a DHT issue such as winstrol or possibly primo ace. I'd be more concerned if it was Dbol - monitor if she is gaining weight / water extremely quickly. (Not just minor water retention which can come w/ anavar). The reason I raise these is that you don't normally hear of hair falling out w/ anavar.
> 
> If it is being substituted w/ either winstrol or primo ace, either of these is a reasonable alternative for a female physique competitor and the big diff would mostly be the slightly more androgenic sides than anavar. In pill form at that dose for winstrol or primo ace, it's not an aggressive cycle. Additional things to watch for might be dry joints and cracky voice which would make me lean more towards a substituted oral compound. Of all the ones I mentioned, dbols are the only one that will screw up your prep because of its more androgenic aspects and tendency to make you "thick" (estrogen).
> 
> That said, there are no guarantees as to what sides each person will or won't experience even w/ anavar so even tho you don't normally hear about hairloss w/ var, doesn't mean it isn't possible (but I'm still suspicious it might actually be winstrol). So to the hairloss thing, get some Nizoral 1% or 2% shampoo - I believe you can still get it in a grocery store or drug store near the dandruff shampoo. Otherwise you should be able to find it online (e.g. wholesalehairproducts.com). Start using it ASAP at every 2-3 days to help control the hairloss. You can also use it as a bodywash if you are experiencing AAS / hormonal-related acne / bacne.  All that aside, in the big picture, you'd want to get the hairloss under control as soon as possible, but it will still grown back once you are off the cycle and the compound has cleared your system (ref: steroid detection time).




Thanks Sassy69 for the info.


----------

